# Ideen, ideen ideen ....... die suche ich.....



## bröggle (18. Jan 2004)

Hi,
wie ihr wisst, bin ich ja noch ein java anfänger, zwar kein absoluter noob mehr, aber auch nicht viel mehr...

so und was nun? wie seid ihr über diesen Status hinausgekommen?

Mir geht es derzeit so:
-Keine Ideen oder ideen die ich nicht schaffe
-schaffe keine Gui
-bin gelangweilt von so einfachen Übungsaufgaben


So und was nun? Würdet ihr an meiner Stelle weiter machen?


----------



## stev.glasow (18. Jan 2004)

bröggle hat gesagt.:
			
		

> -Keine Ideen oder ideen die ich nicht schaffe
> -schaffe keine Gui


:? 



			
				bröggle hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So und was nun? Würdet ihr an meiner Stelle weiter machen?



was hallst von einem taschenrechner oder einem 'datenbankbrowser' ? da musst du dich wenigstens mal mit gui 's auseinander stetzen.


----------



## exorzist (21. Jan 2004)

programmier doch mal einen kaffeeautomaten, der zb drei kaffeesorten ausgibt (kaffee, cappuccino, espresso)
jede kaffeesorte hat einen unterschiedlichen preis und der automat gibt zuviel gezahltes geld zurück.

hört sich einfach an? ist es aber nicht


----------



## Roar (21. Jan 2004)

bröggle hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mir geht es derzeit so:
> -Keine Ideen oder ideen die ich nicht schaffe
> -schaffe keine Gui
> -bin gelangweilt von so einfachen Übungsaufgaben


 ???:L   :cry: also deine sorgen möcht ich haben... mein kopf platz gleich über von neuen ideen und lösungen. ich hab aber gar keine zeit um irgendwas daran zu machen, weil ich im moment n anderes programm fertig machen will.. das is voll ätzend. vielleicht liegts einfach daran, dass ich zuviel in der api und auf sun.com rumsurfe  :roll:

@exorzist: is jawohl einfach: ich schreib einfach auf den automaten, dass er nur passendes kleingeld annimmt  8)


----------



## stev.glasow (21. Jan 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> vielleicht liegts einfach daran, dass ich zuviel in der api und auf sun.com rumsurfe



bist noch dabei die auswendig zu lernen ?  :wink:


----------

